# Military and LE K9 rescue group



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have been contacted about a lovely old K9 that is needing a new retirement home. I spoke with a gentleman from Save-a-Vet and their rescue sounds fabulous. Here is the website:
Save-A-Vet nfp Inc.

Does anyone have experience with this group?

As always, if you have a negative comment, please send it via pm, not post publically.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

publicly, not publically


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You may want to link them up to this site directly so they can post more info and photos of specific dogs...


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I am actually trying to research them, to send a dog there. I have heard good things, but want to make sure before delivering a dog to them.


----------

